# Huffy RADIOBIKE on eBay! Low starting bids!



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2018)

It’s a red single speed, and missing the battery cover, but it’s still very nice. I can tell is has both knobs in one pic, but the seller really needs to grab a couple pics of the chain guard side.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163357076368


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## partsguy (Nov 6, 2018)

Up to $455 already, still cheap though!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 6, 2018)

How did he get an extra handlebar in that box?


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 6, 2018)

2 grand ?
   at this rate it'll go for 10K +


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 6, 2018)

I ran across this tank as well.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 6, 2018)

Believe it or not I sold my red radio bike. I got $6800. Sold my green one for $5500


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Believe it or not I sold my red radio bike. I got $6800. Sold my green one for $5500
> 
> View attachment 896809
> 
> ...




As nice as the green one was, and considering it’s rarity, I would have thought it would hit $7,500 or more. That was shocking!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2018)

I inquired about more ’fotos of the Radiobike....below is what I received.

Chaingaurd....crank will need replaced or replated. I have spares 





The objects in the box, a spare grip, and a period lock with keys





Finally...the money shot...


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2018)

Pedals and light may or may not be correct, depending on the year. I think this is a ‘56 or ‘57 personally.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Pedals and light may or may not be correct, depending on the year. I think this is a ‘56 or ‘57 personally.




  I saw a scene in "Back to Future 2" where for a few seconds I could see a red Radiobike inside the garage with Doc  Brown.
The following scene he rides a bicycle which I have never seen or heard
before.
I was wondering if the Radiobikes are "Middleweight"?
Thanks.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes that was a radio bike in that movie.

Yes they are middle weights @2jakes


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Yes that was a radio bike in that movie.
> 
> Yes they are middle weights @2jakes




In your opinion, would a Radiobike that has missing parts but 
nevertheless the correct parts have been located and applied,
still have a good value if it was to be sold? Thanks.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah if your able to find the correct parts. But then again, finding those correct parts are kind of hard to find.

Believe it or not. I know a few cabe members who have a blue radio bike and I would consider that the most exspensive one. They made more red than the green and blue.

I would say 75% red, 15% green and 10% blue.

I had the red & green one. I tried to buy Scott’s blue one but he wouldn’t sell it. I even offered $5k for it, which is kind of low due to what I sold mine for. So I’m guessing an original blue radio bike could go for 7k to 9k.

But then that’s where everyone says, it’s worth what someone is wanting to pay for it.

Attached is Scott’s blue radio bike.

@2jakes


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Yeah if your able to find the correct parts. But then again, finding those correct parts are kind of hard to find.
> 
> Believe it or not. I know a few cabe members who have a blue radio bike and I would consider that the most exspensive one. They made more red than the green and blue.
> 
> ...




Looking at posts from about 2010 or so,
can't say exactly what years, but the going
price for a top Radiobike was $3K. Way less
if parts were missing.
These were comments made at the time and
may not have reflected a real monetary figure.
But as you pointed out, much depends on
what someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## blincoe (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah for sure! I miss my red one though but I made good money off of it. Name of the game.

@2jakes


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I saw a scene in "Back to Future 2" where for a few seconds I could see a red Radiobike inside the garage with Doc  Brown.
> The following scene he rides a bicycle which I have never seen or heard
> before.
> I was wondering if the Radiobikes are "Middleweight"?
> Thanks.




Yup, they are considered a middleweight. But, very heavy.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2018)

2jakes said:


> In your opinion, would a Radiobike that has missing parts but
> nevertheless the correct parts have been located and applied,
> still have a good value if it was to be sold? Thanks.




Most Radiobike parts can be had from deluxe Customliners or other period Huffmans / Daytons. But, missing radio parts definitely are hard to find. I only remake a few of the parts. If the radio is missing entirely, expect to get no more than $1000 and that is if the paint is mint.

In addition to my tank related parts, there is a gentleman that remakes the original battery covers.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Yeah if your able to find the correct parts. But then again, finding those correct parts are kind of hard to find.
> 
> Believe it or not. I know a few cabe members who have a blue radio bike and I would consider that the most exspensive one. They made more red than the green and blue.
> 
> ...




For what it’s worth, I think I paid $1300 or so for mine. But it was a complete basket case. Lots of incorrect hardware, spray bombed and rusty rims, the two speed was gone, radio inoperative, and some of the radio parts were gone.

Complete, and functional, who knows what it’s worth. I am guessing Scott’s is worth $8,500-$11,000. It’s dead mint, save the incorrect seat and bars. There is another just as nice at an Indianapolis automobile museum. Mine could fetch $5,500-$7,000, I think. Trouble is, we have no record of complete, fully functioning blue Radiobikes being sold.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 8, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Yup, they are considered a middleweight. But, very heavy.




That sounds like an oymoron ! 
Just kidding....

Would the size of the tire classify it as a middleweight?

I'm a little under the weather and enjoying the
Cabe and this topic in bed!


----------



## blincoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Shipping was A LOT for those radio bikes when I shipped them.

I even used Bike flights. I used a lot of materials to confirm safe travels. It was well worth it. Buyer & me went half on shipping & materials. I thought that was fair.

@2jakes @partsguy


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2018)

2jakes said:


> That sounds like an oymoron !
> Just kidding....
> 
> Would the size of the tire classify it as a middleweight?
> ...




Yes, the tires are 26 x 1.75.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 8, 2018)

I love the look of a Radiobike, so cool,  but then you get one and it rides like a turd, even with the 2-speed, such a bummer. I have since sworn off middleweights as they always look cool but are not great riders, and its all about the ride for me. Anyway, I sold my complete Radiobike and kept the spare Radiotank for the shop, it was a good decision for me......I do like the Blue Radiobike, very nice!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 9, 2018)

Maybe a good time to put my Radiobike on ebay?

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1955-1959/1955-huffy-radiobike


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2018)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Maybe a good time to put my Radiobike on ebay?
> 
> http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1955-1959/1955-huffy-radiobike
> 
> ...





Yes, but I would flip that front fender around first. Otherwise, nice ride!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2018)

It went for just shy of $6,000! A separate tank went for $1,600!


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a green for 5k


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 17, 2018)

Pricing is out of control- I have a jeweled autocycle for 10k if anyone wants a real bike.


----------



## John (Nov 17, 2018)

Can it play music while you ride? take it to the Schwinn section and list it. Pricing out of control? kettle calling the pot black, LOL


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2018)

I love it when Schwinn folks feel threatened by a lowly Huffman.


----------

